# American Cruise Ship Suffers Engine Loss



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-11951017


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh! Lost its engine _*that *_way. I thought that it had docked overnight at the new cruise ship terminal at Liverpool. (Jester)


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

90 kms/hour wind strength and they are in strife..............!

45 knots..............

if that is true wrong ship in the wrong place.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

American ship?? I think not. As I recall, it is owned by the daughter of a Greek shipowner and registered in Malta. I know my employers are involved with the management. 

She was one of the original Renaissance small ships built in 1990. I know that as a rule expedition ships are generally quite small, but this one was not designed for those conditions. I don't envy them being down there on that ship.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

The vessel belongs to the sister of Stelios Haji-Ioannou and is operated by Lindos Maritime


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The last news report that I read names the vessel "The Clelia II is operated by Polar Cruises, and according to the company, is 290 feet long and contains 50 suites". 

http://www.travelagentcentral.com/c...p-suffers-engine-failure-near-antartica-25184


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

surfaceblow said:


> The last news report that I read names the vessel "The Clelia II is operated by Polar Cruises, and according to the company, is 290 feet long and contains 50 suites".
> 
> http://www.travelagentcentral.com/c...p-suffers-engine-failure-near-antartica-25184


Polar cruises strenuously deny any involvement, stating that it is operated by Travel Dynamics.


----------



## Purser52 (Nov 25, 2007)

This ship has had some bad luck recently : she went aground in the same area either late last year or early this. She has been purchased by Orion Cruises of Australia and is due to be delivered to them early next year I think


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The Clelia II had damaged the Stbd Propeller December 26, 2010.
Both the Polar Cruise and the Travel Dynamic web sites use the same copy to advertise the Clelia II. Today the Polar Cruise site is stating that several news media are mistakingly stating that Polar Cruises operate the vessel. Polar Cruises is stating that Travel Dynamics is the operator. 

The Travel Dynamics site has the Ships Specifications
Gross Tonnage: 4,077 | Overall length: 290 feet | Beam: 50 feet | Draft: 12 feet Flag: Malta

Joe


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Three years ago another cruise ship, the M/V Explorer, actually sank in the Antarctic Ocean. This one got off easy. It all leads one to wonder what reason passengers could possibly have to desire to take a cruise in the Antarctic. I can understand wanting to take a cruise in the Caribbean or the Aegean, but what possible attraction can there be to induce rational people to pay good money to visit one of the bleakest and most miserable places on earth? 

On top of that, these ships don't even appear to have been specially constructed to cope with the rigors of navigation in antarctic waters. I wonder how many of the veteran seafarers who belong to this website would want to sail one of those floating wedding cakes into the 'roaring forties'? 

I don't know where the BBC got that bit about this being an "American cruise ship". There may be some American passengers on board, but it most certainly is not an American ship.


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> Oh! Lost its engine _*that *_way. I thought that it had docked overnight at the new cruise ship terminal at Liverpool. (Jester)


This tells me more about the person than I wish to know. An individual with a chip on his shoulder - get a life.
John C.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> Oh! Lost its engine _*that *_way. I thought that it had docked overnight at the new cruise ship terminal at Liverpool. (Jester)



If that had been the case they'd have nicked the propellor too and left it sitting on bricks!!(LOL)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

surfaceblow said:


> The Clelia II had damaged the Stbd Propeller *December 26, 2010*.
> Joe


(?HUH) Joe, that's remarkable since you made this post on *December 9, 2010!* (?HUH) (Thumb)


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

It should read December 26, 2009

Joe



surfaceblow said:


> The Clelia II had damaged the Stbd Propeller December 26, 2010.
> Both the Polar Cruise and the Travel Dynamic web sites use the same copy to advertise the Clelia II. Today the Polar Cruise site is stating that several news media are mistakingly stating that Polar Cruises operate the vessel. Polar Cruises is stating that Travel Dynamics is the operator.
> 
> The Travel Dynamics site has the Ships Specifications
> ...


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Mike S said:


> 90 kms/hour wind strength and they are in strife..............!
> 
> 45 knots..............
> 
> if that is true wrong ship in the wrong place.


Having been involved in that design from dream concept to reality, they were never intended, nor built to go out if IWL. Gosh, I still regret those funnels.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Keltic Star said:


> Having been involved in that design from dream concept to reality, they were never intended, nor built to go out if IWL. Gosh, I still regret those funnels.



Keltic Star you are a rare man indeed. I've never heard anyone involved in ship design admit the slightest regret for any feature they built into a ship!

Don't bash yourself over those funnels, there are lots worse out there now... most are quite hideous and do nothing asthetically for the ship. Most of the pipes are so far above the casing these days that the shape of the casing probably make little if any difference.

Any speculation on what might have damaged her engines? Problems with the lube system due to excessive rolling perhaps?

The only two ships that I can think of that are suitable for ice cruising are SAGA RUBY (VISTAFJORD) and MARCO POL) (ALEXANDER PUSHKIN).

Stephen


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

I am convinced this ship would be superb if sailing in the Med or South Pacific or round Central America. Just seems overwhelmed in the Antartic.

Keltic Star I am sure you never designed it for this type of cruising but never mind, I like the funnels. Perhaps a slight reduction in the angle but I do feel they fit the ship perfectly.
Think its one of the few modern passenger ships I like.

Don


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

A good illustration of ships length versus wave pitch and not being designed to operate in the area it now find's itself.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Aw shucks Guys, you are so kind,
But it certainly was never envisaged that Easy Cruise would paint one of them International orange!


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

The easycruise concept was a bit of a failure








Keltic Star said:


> Aw shucks Guys, you are so kind,
> But it certainly was never envisaged that Easy Cruise would paint one of them International orange!


----------



## Purser52 (Nov 25, 2007)

Keltic Star said:


> Having been involved in that design from dream concept to reality, they were never intended, nor built to go out if IWL. Gosh, I still regret those funnels.


I was involed with the conversion of what had been R6 (admitedly a later design than Clelia II / EasyCruise 1) to what became Hebridean Spirit at George Priors Yard in Great Yarmouth (UK). We replaced those funnels with one single funnel on the centreline atop the fan room at the after end of the accommodation. The result was funnel smuts were continually emitted onto the public deck aft. The original funnels would, I would hazard a guess, have emmitted any smuts over the side. In which case, well done in the original design and I regret changing it in conversion.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

Purser52 said:


> I was involed with the conversion of what had been R6 (admitedly a later design than Clelia II / EasyCruise 1) to what became Hebridean Spirit at George Priors Yard in Great Yarmouth (UK). We replaced those funnels with one single funnel on the centreline atop the fan room at the after end of the accommodation. The result was funnel smuts were continually emitted onto the public deck aft. The original funnels would, I would hazard a guess, have emmitted any smuts over the side. In which case, well done in the original design and I regret changing it in conversion.


That would have been the Renaissance 6. The R Six was a larger ship of 30,000 tonnes. I was the New Building Marine Manager for the building of the 8 larger R series of ships for Renaissance.


----------



## Purser52 (Nov 25, 2007)

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> That would have been the Renaissance 6. The R Six was a larger ship of 30,000 tonnes. I was the New Building Marine Manager for the building of the 8 larger R series of ships for Renaissance.


Indeed it was. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Purser52 said:


> I was involed with the conversion of what had been R6 (admitedly a later design than Clelia II / EasyCruise 1) to what became Hebridean Spirit at George Priors Yard in Great Yarmouth (UK). We replaced those funnels with one single funnel on the centreline atop the fan room at the after end of the accommodation. The result was funnel smuts were continually emitted onto the public deck aft. The original funnels would, I would hazard a guess, have emmitted any smuts over the side. In which case, well done in the original design and I regret changing it in conversion.



Purser,

Spirit's funnel is way too short. For any funnel to be effective the gasses must exhaust above the air flow over the ship. I suspect that it it had been doubled in height it would have worked quite well... and looked a lot better too! No reason why it could not have been... the signal mast just forward of it is very tall. For the rest of the conversion she is a little gem.

Stephen


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

greektoon said:


> The easycruise concept was a bit of a failure


I think a cattle carrier would have been more comfortable than that style of cruising.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Purser52 said:


> The original funnels would, I would hazard a guess, have emmitted any smuts over the side. In which case, well done in the original design and I regret changing it in conversion.


That was the intent and it worked fairly well. A tall funnel would have made them look top heavy, not the best confidence booster when selling to the "carriage trade". However, I do like the lines that the new funnel gave to the "Hebridean Spirit".


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

For anyone interested, I posted the early history of these little ships on SN on May 5th. 2006.

_The very early days of this saga are as follows:

In 1986, a group of six fools or entrepreneurs (you decide which), including yours truly, had the bright idea that rather than copy the trend of bigger and bigger cruise ships there was a need for very personal service on small boutique cruise yachts to the Carriage Trade market. The original concept was to convert an existing ferry with a budget of six million dollars with the intention of increasing the fleet by five ships as the market developed. Various shipyards were asked to quote for the conversions and several came in within the budget.

Next was the inevitable task of finding financing for the project. Many an hour was spent on aircraft and in hotel rooms from Singapore to Vancouver to London to New York to Hamburg to…to….to…. I met gentlemen dressed in dark suits working out of the bayous in Louisiana, swarthy Corsicans in a café in Rome, two bright lad’s running the Lone Star Bank of Zurich from a telephone booth together with more respectable bankers who were happy to buy us lunch but reluctant to get into the cruise ship business. I could write a book warning of financial scams, spam mail is penny ante compared to what’s out there, but that’s another story.

Eventually, a London based merchant banking arm of a Scandinavian bank agreed to finance the project. The bank asked us to consider a shipyard in Italy who the bank had previously supported in a failed tanker construction order and needed the work. On visiting the yard, it was obvious that they would prefer to build new ships rather than carry out conversions and asked if they could quote on that basis. After a week of design meetings they quoted 55 million dollars for a new build. After I had picked myself up from under the conference table and caught my breath, I thanked them and mumbled something about “don’t call me, I’ll call you” and beat a hasty retreat to the airport.

Enroute back to Canada, on Dec. 12th, I called the bank and told them we could not afford the Italian proposal. Their reaction was – do the deal, sign anything they put in front of you. The background was that the Italian government was offering an 86% subsidy on the order to keep the yard working. The subsidy was only available until Dec 31st. First problem was to incorporate an Italian company. Not so easy as the courts had already closed for Christmas. A case of the best Grappa to a Judge in a remote hillside jurisdiction solved the dilemma. Second was to find an Italian Managing Director for the company. The Judge recommended his son in law in Milan. Deal done! A respectable office was necessary, new MD found a very expensive house in Milan, office on ground floor, his residence upstairs and an apartment for visiting owners in the basement. Never got to stay in the apartment because the MD moved his mother in law in there and we were relegated to a hotel.

On Dec 30th, well oiled on good wine, courtesy of the shipyard, I asked them to add an option for five more ships into the contract, which of course they willingly did. We signed the Contract on New Year’s Eve, 700 pages long, all in Italian, and without a lawyer from our side present. Hey, the bank told me to sign anything they put in front of us! Early the next year the government withdrew shipbuilding subsidies, but we were grandfathered.

Next followed a year of design consultations and appointment of naval architects and selection of machinery and equipment. Before the first steel was cut, along came a consortium who wished to buy the entire contract, particularly because of the options for five extra ships with the subsidy included. The figure mentioned was attractive enough and thus evolved Renaissance Cruise Line.

The $25 million price that Fred mentioned was I assume at a discounted subsidy due to non Italian crew for the first five years, but I have no confirmation of this.

No, I’m not a rich man… the wife decided I had been away too often and for too long and that a divorce would net 80%-20% in her favour. And, to think that I had just bought the Wicked Witch of the North a brand new Nissan 300ZX._


----------



## Purser52 (Nov 25, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Purser,
> 
> Spirit's funnel is way too short. For any funnel to be effective the gasses must exhaust above the air flow over the ship. I suspect that it it had been doubled in height it would have worked quite well... and looked a lot better too! No reason why it could not have been... the signal mast just forward of it is very tall. For the rest of the conversion she is a little gem.
> 
> Stephen


This was truly a case of where the marketeers won out over the technical managers. Spirit's new funnel was a copy of the one atop their other vessel, Hebridean Princess, in an attempt to instill a little brand identity. Elsewhere in the ship, a lot of money was spent making her more "traditional". Thank you for the "little gem" description. We were very proud of her although I hear you would hardly recognise the interior now : after her conversion to the yacht Sunrise her public areas were made a lot more contemporary.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Keltic Star said:


> For anyone interested, I posted the early history of these little ships on SN on May 5th. 2006.
> 
> _The very early days of this saga are as follows:
> 
> ._


Brilliant!

The Italian Judge can't have been all that bad. I'd do anything for a case of good grappa as well!

I had a small involvement in a similar set up back about 1987 when a friend of mine purchased the little SPORT ROVER ex Norwegian Kronprincess Martha. Thankfully I was smart enough to see all the warning signs and got out before any damage was done.

Stephen


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

Keltic Star. It is funny how things keep repeating themselves. Although by then under different ownership, the building of the new series of Renaissance ships was much the same chaotic saga ..... and the bankruptcies also kept coming around. It was a shame, as the new series were really fine ships, as their current popularity with a number of different operators shows.


----------

